# Theme for .602 leak?



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Is anybody making one or is it even worth the time for themes?

Thanks


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Why bother. Just deodex and do what you like after that.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

you don't need to deodex for themes


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> you don't need to deodex for themes


Since when?


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

P3droid says you don't and i trust his opinion

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> P3droid says you don't and i trust his opinion
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Odd well maybe something changed. I have not messed around with themes since like last summer, but back then, on Froyo, at least, you needed to deodex to theme, change the notification bar etc. Maybe its different on GB but I dunno, thought the same rules applied.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Trooper said:


> Odd well maybe something changed. I have not messed around with themes since like last summer, but back then, on Froyo, at least, you needed to deodex to theme, change the notification bar etc. Maybe its different on GB but I dunno, thought the same rules applied.


I'm not 100% sure I don't theme myself but I trust the things he says as much as he does for the community ...read up on his twitter you'll see what he said about it @p3droid

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> I'm not 100% sure I don't theme myself but I trust the things he says as much as he does for the community ...read up on his twitter you'll see what he said about it @p3droid
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I dont use Twitter but I know of his work. But still pretty sure you need to deodex, to theme.


----------



## 1CubeSolver (Aug 14, 2011)

> This is going to be a very long post: This is for those who want to learn if not don't read. There is a misconception about odex/deodex and when it is needed. For this post I'm simply going to talke about framework and theming. You DO NOT need to deodex firmware to theme it or to change the framework. You only need to deodex firmware in order to use it across platforms. The obsession with deodex is unhealthy and leads people further from the truth. Themers can theme the entire firmware without needing to deodex the firmware, as the edits are being made in the .apk file. http://Framework-res.apk edits DO NOT need deodexed firmware to work properly. In the only important reason to deodex the X framework at all is so that you can change the services jar. Otherwise all the changes you are getting from themes can be done on an odexed firmware build. There are some more advanced things that can be done more easily on a deodexed build but are not needed at all.


This is what @p3droid said a couple months back about odexed/deodexed.


----------

